
Punk Mathematics (2010) - Tomte
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1541803748/punk-mathematics/description
======
tzs
This comment has nothing to do with the submission other than its title
reminded me of the title of another, quite different, math book which some
people here might enjoy: "Street-fighting Mathematics" by Sanjoy Mahajan [1].

[1] [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/street-fighting-
mathematics](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/street-fighting-mathematics)

------
hprotagonist
_> Part math book, part online event, Punk Mathematics is an introduction to
mathematical thinking for people who question everything._

And for my first question (cribbing from Russell)

Well, what about people who question "question everything"?

~~~
rebuilder
I'm going to guess they're authoritarians of some kind. If not that, they're
going to do what people who dwell on paradoxes tend to do: go insane, come up
with a shoddy rationalization, or become comedians.

~~~
hprotagonist
Or spend the first third of the last century rebuilding mathematics.

~~~
rebuilder
Well, there are always outliers.

------
noknownsender
Looks like the guy made $30k, and never made the book.

So it's just another kickstarter scam?

------
bbischof
Anyone happen to be a backer and can share updates?

------
magwas
It's a fucking rad concept. I need that book. Anyone knows a timeline where it
exists?

------
fatlasp
I'm in at any level I can get a hat with that logo on it

